# ebay names???



## old digger (Jul 11, 2004)

Just a quick question, could all who sale on ebay list their  ebay names here? I'd love to start buying from time to time and would love to see what your selling!! Thanks


----------



## BARQS19 (Jul 11, 2004)

Mine is Barqs19, I sell a little bit of everything, mostly bottles and advertising.


----------



## Pontiled (Jul 12, 2004)

Mine is Dumfries, named after the old town in Virginia that was once a major shipping port, competing with Baltimore and Washington. Then it silted in. Oh well.


----------



## mcs (Jul 12, 2004)

Mine is ridnchief. I sell whatever I think I can live without, although if you could see my basement that isn't much[]


----------



## Maine Digger (Jul 12, 2004)

Mine is normdigs (real inventive huh?)[8D] I just started selling in May, but I've done pretty well. I sell bottles, mostly cures/meds, marbles, various collectibles, and anything that I think someone else may enjoy. I too have a basement full of STUFF that I just know someone out there has been looking for.[]


----------



## BRIAN S. (Jul 12, 2004)

My ebay name is  tn.hillbilly ! Imagine that !!![]
 I have been on ebay several years now and I guess you could call me a veteran .
 I buy and sell mostly mid range to higher end bottles to make money to support my own bottle habit. If I didn't do this I couldn't afford some of the bottles I buy for my own personal collection. I collect S.T. Drake's Plantation Bitters . I have 30 different color and mold variants of this popular Cabin. And I'm addicted.....A bottle Junkie .....Because I always WANT MORE !!! 
      Brian


----------



## oz-riley (Jul 14, 2004)

Mine is oz-riley, been selling & buying there for a while now. found some great items there over the years

 thanks
 Chris


----------



## kumtow (Jul 14, 2004)

Hi Guys
 My eBay user name is kumtow.  It is a nickname I picked up in Malaysia, Cantonese for Golden Head as my hair was sun and surf bleached at the time (late 1970s).   I have been buying on eBay since 2001 and have just started selling bottles I no longer want to support my other bottle interests.[8D]


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Jul 14, 2004)

My Ebay name is rokmanjim I started out on ebay 5 years ago selling mineral specimens I have been digging for the last 20 years. Now I have included my other passion digging old bottles!  Happy digg'n! Taz


----------

